# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  پاک کردن یک Instanse در Sql Server

## Davood_amega

سلام
چه جوری یک Instance را در Sql پاک کنیم تا برای SQL Server مشکلی پیش نیاد .

----------


## hamid-nic

این لینک و این لینک به شما کمک خواهد کرد .

----------

